# Uncontrollable Head Shaking - Idiopathic Head Tremors



## theycallmenash (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone experienced Idiopathic Head Tremors with their V??? This morning while laying in our bed in the early morning, my 1.5 year old male V, Nash, started shaking his head uncontrollably. His head goes back and forth, like he is saying "No". He scared me half to death as I though he was having a seizure. I flew out of bed and called for him and he jumped down, followed us to the living room and got up on the couch...his normal routine...all the while his tail was wagging and he seemed totally fine, except for the uncontrollable head shaking. After a few minutes, it stopped but has proceeded on and off through today, mostly when he is getting ready to take a nap. It even was happening a little while he was napping. If distracted with food or toys, the shaking stops. After a ton of research and reading forums, it seems that if you take them to the vet, they do a ton of tests that all come back fine. Nash doesn't seem to be bothered by this in the slightest, maybe just a tad bit confused as to why his head won't stop moving. Has anyone ever experienced this??? Some say it may have to do with a calcium or B vitamin deficiency where others say it may be low blood sugar? I would love to hear anyone's experience with this. How long did the episodes happen and did they end up going away? Did you use any supplements etc? Here is a video of another V with the same problem. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuQFfJUz8I


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have any experience with head tremors, but sounds like you handled it very well. With it reoccurring I would have the vet run a few tests. I would just want to rule out epilepsy.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree with TR, but wanted share another thought as well. Food allergies can also cause "ticks" or tremors". I don't have any direct knowledge of this occurring in dogs, but my husband has a gluten allergy and when he is exposed his hands will sometimes tremor. Also have a friend whose daughter developed a "tick" where she would jerk her head to the side just slightly when she was talking and would blink harshly. Once gluten was removed from her diet, it stopped. Both of these examples are gluten but I imagine it could happen with any sensitivity. 

And there any chance he could've eaten something toxic? I know that is usually followed by vomiting and whatnot, but maybe it actually wasn't bad enough to trigger all that but is causing some neurological problems???


----------



## jerseybomb (Sep 17, 2016)

My soon to be two year old V, Bence, has just started experiencing these tremors. His first episode happened February 16th. Just before bedtime, Bence began uncontrollably shaking his head forward and back, approximately every 10 seconds. This episode lasted almost two hours. Again, yesterday after a long hike, Bence was laying down for a nap and the tremors started. This time we rushed him to the hospital to be checked. The vet there (not our normal vet) told us this looks to be partial seizures. They drew blood yesterday and sent to be tested. We just heard back today that his blood tests are normal and the vet recommend we make an appointment with a neurologist to see the root of the seizures. 
The vet did say seizures are common in dogs, not so much Vizsla's, but common and not something to worry about for now. Well, we're pretty concerned because this is not normal.
I can't think of anything that could have triggered these tremors, or partial seizures as the vet stated. He didn't get into the trash, eat anything toxic, doesn't have low blood sugar, didn't do anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## jerseybomb (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry, i just watched the youtube video at the end of theycallmenash's post. My V's shaking is much different. His body becomes pretty stiff and his head extends out, bobs or wobbles a few times, then his body relaxes and his head comes back to normal.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

omg, take him to the vet! It's part of the job, if they get something that you cannot figure out and/or is a real problem and/or doesn't resolve in short order, go to the vet! They might do a "Ton" of tests, but they might also look into his ear and see a yeast infection and prescribe ointment to fix it.

Don't try supplements or magic potents. give it a day or two and if it doesn't get better call the vet!


----------



## dzynr300300 (Apr 30, 2018)

We have a 15 month old male vizsla with the idiopathic head shaking, we took him to our vet along with recorded videos of our dog shaking. Our vet had not seen anything like this and passed the videos along to his colleagues. Here's what we received back, it does not address the vizsla specifically, but maybe the same symptoms in other breeds will help:

Title: Head Tremors
Source: Associate Database
Address (URL): http://www.vin.com/Members/Associate/Associate.plx?DiseaseId=2976
Disclaimer:
The Associate software system is under ongoing development.
Although it contains a wealth of information, the program will require perpetual updating to ensure completeness and accuracy.
In addition, controlled clinical testing of the system has not yet been performed.
Therefore, the user of Associate is responsible for any and all decisions made as a result of the use of the program.
------------------------------

Head Tremors

Contributors:

Updated by Anne Elizabeth Katherman DVM, DACVIM (Neurology) and Rhea Morgan DVM, DACVIM, DACVO

Original author was Linda Shell DVM, DACVIM (Neurology), (11/29/2012)





Disease description:


Definition

This is clinical condition includes intermittent head tremors that are of unknown etiology or are inherited in the dog.



Pathophysiology

At least three theories have been proposed as to the pathogenesis of the tremors:

1) They may represent a focal seizure.

2) They are a form of dyskinesia (i.e. movement disorder that involves involuntary movements) arising from spontaneous discharge from the basal nuclei, which are involved in patterned motor activity.

3) They may be an abnormality of the stretch mechanism and the proprioceptive pathway of the head involving the trigeminal nerve. This theory may explain why the head tremors temporarily stop when the animal's attention is arrested by something. For example, when the animal looks directly at something the neck muscles tense, which may release the stretch mechanism that is provoking the tremors.






Disease description in this species:

Etiology

In most cases (e.g. English bulldog), the underlying etiology is unknown.1 In the doberman pinscher the tremors are believed to be inherited but the inheritance pattern and genetic abnormality have not been identified.2



Clinical Signs

Clinical signs consist predominantly of episodes of head tremors that last for variable amounts of time. Affected dogs are fully alert during the episodes. The head tremors may occur in a vertical (up and down like shaking the head "yes") or in a horizontal (back and forth like shaking the head "no") direction. The tremors seem to start and stop spontaneously, and may stop abruptly when the dog's attention is drawn to something during an episode. The tremors are not associated with other neurological deficits or generalized seizure activity.



See these videos for examples of the tremors: Bulldog with tremors, Boxer with tremors 



Doberman Pinscher

In a study of 87 affected dogs, tremors occurred in either the horizontal or vertical direction. Rarely, a dog exhibited head movements in both directions. Episodes were of considerable variation in duration (10 seconds to 3 hours; median 3 minutes), frequency (1-20 episodes/day, median 2/day), and length of time without head tremors (1-1,800 days; median 60 days).2 Two forms were identified, a familial early-onset form (age 2 Certain triggering conditions (e.g. surgery, estrus, illness, medications, etc.) were identified in a few dogs.2 All affected dogs could be linked back to a single sire.



English Bulldog

In a survey involving this breed, up to 38% of owners reported some form of head movement disorder in their dogs.1 Tremors began early in life and occurred in vertical or horizontal directions. Episode numbers, frequency, and duration were highly variable. Most episodes occurred while the dog was at rest and some appeared to be triggered by stress. In 50% of the dogs, the tremors eventually disappeared. No gender predisposition was found.1



Diagnosis

Diagnostic evaluation, including MRI and spinal fluid analysis, is typically normal. Nevertheless, if the dog develops any persistent neurological deficits, then a thorough workup is recommended.










Etiology:

Genetic, hereditary
Idiopathic, unknown




Breed predilection:

Doberman pinscher
English bulldog




Sex predilection:

None




Age predilection:

Juvenile
Young adult




--- Diagnostic Procedures/Results ---






None 













Treatment/Management/Prevention:

SPECIFIC THERAPY

No treatments have been beneficial to date. The tremors are nonlife-threatening and may be more of a nuisance to the owner than to the dog. Response to antiepileptic drugs has been mixed.



MONITORING and PROGNOSIS

Clinical signs are not progressive and often improve in the bulldog, so monitoring is not usually necessary unless changes are seen. Prognosis is good. Tremors resolve in about 50% of affected bulldogs.1





Special considerations:

Other Resources:

Recent VIN Message Board discussions on idiopathic head tremors in dogs

Client Handout on tremoring

Proceedings articles on tremor and movement disorders


2008 VIN Rounds entitled: A Whole Lot Of Shaking: Canine Tremors




Differential Diagnosis:

Corticosteroid-responsive (acquired) tremors: This condition may manifest as mild tremors of the head, trunk, and limbs that can be confused with idiopathic head tremors. This type of tremor occurs most often in young, white, small breed dogs.

Canine distemper-induced myoclonus

Encephalitis

Hypocalcemic tetanic spasms

Hypomyelinogenesis: Various disorders of myelination can result in congenital tremors that involve not only the head but other parts of the body.3

Toxicities, such as hexachlorophene, metaldehyde, mycotoxins, organophosphates, caffeine, amphetamines, cocaine, etc.

Essential tremors of aging dogs

Cerebellar-related intention tremors







References:


1) Guevar J, De Decker S, Van Ham LML, Fischer A, Volk HA: Idiopathic head tremor in English bulldogs. Mov Disord 2014 Vol 29 (2) pp. 191-4. 
2) Wolf M, Bruehschwein A, Sauter-Louis; C, et al: An inherited episodic head tremor syndrome in Doberman pinscher dogs. Mov Disord 2011 Vol 26 (13) pp. 2381-86. 
3) Duncan i d: Abnormalities of myelination of the central nervous system associated with congenital tremor. Abnormalities of myelination of the central nervous system associated with congenital tremor, 53 Refs ed. 1987 Vol 1 (1) pp. 10-23.


----------



## haydencrider (Jun 4, 2019)

*Trifexis*

Hi all,

Sorry I am so late to this thread but I have dealt with head tremors in one of my vizslas (Now 7 years old) since he was 2. We were able to trace the issue to Trifexis. Within a day of giving him the medicine, he would get the head bobbling tremors. We have taken him off of trifexis and have not seen him tremor since. PLEASE BEWARE OF TRIFEXIS.


----------

